# What are the best plant anchors?



## cuse88 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am trying weigh down some Hornwort to create a wall along the back of my tank, so I am wondering what is the best plant anchor to use and/or the cheapest. Thanks!


----------



## Simmie (Nov 29, 2011)

stainless steel screws with an eyelet and the point shaved off works for me, ive also heard of lead free plant anchors from the petsmart working well. idk how big hornwort is but if its small you could tie it to small pieces of driftwood


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

Just thinking out loud but stainless steel nuts of the right size ought to work and can be had fairly cheap at big box stores.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I've used a long strip of plastic (from binding divider or plastic mesh used for betta tank divider)> Tied dental floss (mint and fluoride free of course) through holes and around plant stem. Make sure to use a cup of extra gravel/substrate to ground it better.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Just put a pebble on top of the stems. Hornwort grows so fast you need to redo it weekly and small anchors get lost easily.


----------



## Jiff (Jan 27, 2011)

I Had some peices of slate rock lying around, so i took a hammer and busted them into small square peices which I tie my java ferns to with black thread.


----------



## KaylNeko (Dec 20, 2011)

I just plopped a rock on the bottom couple of inches. Make sure you take the needles off if you cover it--I didn't, and when I decided I wanted it all floating, had a pile of brown needles sitting there. Vacuumed up most of it, and the critters took care of the rest.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

zip ties&rocks


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

tbarabash said:


> zip ties&rocks


Where would the human race be without zip ties and duct tape? :tongue:


----------



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

tbarabash said:


> zip ties&rocks


Exactly what I did. I'll admit that it was a bit ugly, though.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't use plant anchors often, but I found using potable safe plumbing solder is nice to use. It's very flexible and bendable, and can be broken off easily by twisting off a piece. Relatively heavy for size as well.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornwort? Really? Well... where I live there are several "beauty supply" stores and they sell these almost-invisible hair nets for $1.29 for 3. I use them for controlling riccia and they work great. Invisible too.


----------

